# Insulating a single brick kitchen



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Hi guys, I know we have some knowledgeable folk here so I thought I'd ask.

We are currently looking for a new kitchen. It is to go in a single brick part of the house that is top to bottom tiles (which are all coming out) and no insulation. It gets very cold.
The roof structure, tiles and insulation are max 5 years old so up top everything is ok.
Next part is, it is very narrow (8 foot at most) so ideally we cannot lose much room width wise, otherwise I'll have to employ small children to go down to the fridge for me!

Does anyone know of a very thin/minimal intrusion way of insulating something like this?

Thanks.


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

When we were kids we used to live in a prefab concrete council house.
My dad lived there until recently and the housing association applied insulation to the outside then rendered that.
I don't know if that would be an option for you ?


----------



## justinio (Jun 24, 2013)

I’ve just done our front porch which is single skin brick. I used 63mm CLS to create the stud work, slabs of insulation then put plasterboard over that. Ended up not losing too much space and no it’s all insulated.


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

I'll risk a post as i have been researching this for my own home.

Have a look at a guy called Peter Ward on YouTube. He will give you all the info you need. read the comments for his recommendations and website.

For single skin, you need to be using breathable materials to allow the moisture out of the walls. it is that moisture that is making the wall cold. Once dry, it will act as a thermal store instead of as a thermal sink.

This is Lime based products. You can use a cork insulation as well.

Have a look at Tyr Mwar https://www.lime.org.uk as well.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Thanks for the replies :thumb:

I have considered an exterior treatment, the front of the house is rendered so carrying this on around the side and back wouldn't look too out of place.




Sent from my VFD 710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shaun306 (Apr 21, 2013)

Can you not just dot and dab insulated plaster boards direct to walls....these are about 25mm thick.


----------



## Simonrev (Nov 26, 2012)

PugIain said:


> Thanks for the replies :thumb:
> 
> I have considered an exterior treatment, the front of the house is rendered so carrying this on around the side and back wouldn't look too out of place.
> 
> Sent from my VFD 710 using Tapatalk


The council here are doing the outside insulation to lots of houses ... insulated board affixed to the brickwork then the spray type render ... must say the finish looks very good


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

As an update..
We stripped everything out, battened, insulated and plasterboarded.
Currently all painted ready for units.
Starting those tomorrow.

Sent from my VFD 710 using Tapatalk


----------

